# We're Famous On The Ellen Show!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so the Ellen Show has a segment called something like "what's wrong with this picture" and viewers send in pictures that show something other that what was intended. So, a few weeks ago I sent a picture of my daughter when she was pregnant. There was something going on on the couch behind her. Evidently it is on the Ellen show today! The show is about Matt Dillon and Ashley Green and the new movie NEW MOON.

You'll have to let me know if you see the picture! My niece called from Idaho to say she had just seen it! Haha!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

here is the link, it's the one after Winnie The Pooh:

Photo Funnies


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Fixed Link

Cricket is famous


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Fixed Link


thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh well, having seen the past results of Tawnya with a camera, this did seem inevitable (if not surprising!).

Very funny!









Happy Tails,
Doug

P.S.: Cowboy just groaned, shook his big floppy Beagle ears and walked away muttering something about "I knew she was a cheating little..." (didn't catch the rest).


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That was hysterical!!







loved the one of the family on the couch too!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Haha!
"...from Ken-wick, WA"....is that near Spo-kayne?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh well, having seen the past results of Tawnya with a camera, this did seem inevitable (if not surprising!).
> 
> Very funny!
> 
> ...


yeah, but tell Cowboy there is one slight curve to Cricket cheating.....the other dog was Cleo, as in another girl dog.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mv945 said:


> Haha!
> "...from Ken-wick, WA"....is that near Spo-kayne?


Yep!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought it was part of an educational piece on babies. Kicking in the womb, oh AND how it got there in the first place.

Great pic to share for years and it went national. Cool to show baby later.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the "baby" is now 5 years old and was thrilled to see mom and Christy and Cricket on tv. She never asked: "what is Cricket doing" and also didn't ask: "how did I get in your tummy?" Dang.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the photo....click to enlarge.


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

that is so cool.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh that is funny. Who is this Ellen? is it a local show in Washington?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Oh that is funny. Who is this Ellen? is it a local show in Washington?


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh that is funny. Who is this Ellen? is it a local show in Washington?











[/quote]

We saw Ellen YEARS ago in Atlantic City...she was the opening act for Jerry Seinfeld. An OPENING ACT????? Much funnier today...


----------

